# Truth?Drunk?whocares?!



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I am drunk, maybe I will get some infractions. Who knows.

A friend summed it up perfectly. Women pre-ovulation want a man to sleep with, post ovulation they want one to cry and moan and woe is me over. This is so spot on it makes me sick.

I believed, I hoped, I told myself she was out there and I would find her one day.

I am sick and tired of sifting through garbage trying to find a diamond and listening to women moan about how men are jerks

SHUT UP AND GET OVER IT MAYBE IT ISN"T MEN MAYBE IT IS YOU AND THE GARBAGE YOU SPREAD YOUR LEGS FOR!


:viking:gre::viking:gre::viking:gre::viking:gre:


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I've had wine with dinner during a 70'th birthday party, made it back home to have several whiskey's... dunno why i am posting this but CHEERS!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am post ovulation and I just want a companion .
( to sleep and moan with )


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

soooooooo Hope your sober now and feeling the affects. Are you feeling better now? Sometimes being sober and actually coping with your problems is a better way to go. Sometimes not.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, dear! Maybe it has something to do with the type(s) of women *you* are trying to hook up with? No?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey, kid, it gets worse. When my children were 5 or 6 years old, they knew exactly what they wanted for Christmas, and would go so far as to let you know that was exactly what they wanted and no substitutes. That was at 5 or 6 years old! In the last couple years, I've known a series of women in their 40's and 50's who eventually get around to "I don't know what I want" So, as you get older, you'll find more and more that you're dealing with people who have less understanding about what they really want than a 5 year old. And with the barely(read that rarely) disguised rage of a water buffalo on crack. You think it's scary now, wait til you get my age! And people wonder why I live alone in the woods, practicing mortal combat with a giant water buffalo robot.....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Zong....I think most people just want to love and be loved.....simple but not easy....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the way I felt, and I just assumed that everyone else had similar goals, until I went out in the world again. There are an awful lot of agenda driven people out there. So many crazies and people playing games that it's downright pathetic. If you run across a few of those, you'll end up going into self protection mode. Not to say nobody can be trusted, rather to say you'd better be darn sure.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep I agree Zong.....that is the not easy part I was referring to.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wish there were more threads like this. :bow::rock::goodjob::clap:

There are an awful lot of people who like to be miserable. They set themselves up for failed relationships. They destroy relationships on purpose. They enjoy being the victim.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> There are an awful lot of agenda driven people out there.


Amen, brother. The world is full of users.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Prim aren't u the one that can't have a job an was looking to live on farm an not guarntee 1-2 of wrk a day. Idk why it would be so hard for u to find someone with all that free time.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

To much booze, wrong crowd, and to much energy.

The people I have been hanging treat it like a game. Psychology, tactics, playing the odds. It just seems soulless.

The tricky part is I have been working out and I am getting into great shape. With that I've noticed my 'hunger' to be with a woman has sky rocketed. My morals are at odds with my desires with my morals winning out but creating a jaded bitterness.

You would think so Mav, hasn't worked for me though. From what I can tell it helps if you're decietfull, manipulative, and posses a host of other 'talents' I have no interest in.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I understand about the conflicting morals and desires....it is tricky ....it is wonderful to be in someone's arms......but for me it has to be a very special someone......


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats! You are now ready for the next step Prismseed. You need to start creating an alter ego of a homesteader. 

1. Put on the victim cloak - You were burned by an ex and are damaged. 
2. "Exaggerate" the things you do and have done. Post a few pics and videos. Chicks dig that eye candy. It makes them use their brain less. 
3. Don't express an opinion. Always be nice, people love fake nice. 
4. After you get everyone's attention start the hard core manipulation. Go for those who would be the most trusting. Start juggling offline and on. Don't ever stay in the same place or let people start comparing notes. 
5. Remember it is all about YOU. Get what you need through others. 

Welcome to the world of being a user.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

oops. Almost forgot. 

6. Tell people that you are busy. That allows you to blow them off and keeps them hanging on.

This game plan works with men and women. It can also be used in romantic, friendship, and business situations. Good luck!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It sounds like someone tried to use you Raven12....if so I am sorry that happened....it seems that is a risk when we put ourselves out there yet I have a feeling I will continue to try.....when I am ready.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, now, I could stand a good using from time to time. Being rode hard and put away wet here and there wouldn't be half bad. In case anybody in particular wants to get even with men in general......


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Prism, I wouldn't worry too much about it. They say when people drink, what they really think comes out....pretty illuminating. A diamond? I don't like diamonds in particular....garnets can be awesome, too. Stop blaming women and life in general and get going on you, your hopes and dreams. Enjoy the people who are in your life and not the 'perfect' someone out there. We've all been hurt and disappointed at one time or another....you win some, you lose some. Then you get out of your own way and get on with life. :happy2:


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Raven12 just described near to the letter what I am seeing around me. I hate it and I want no part of it yet I'm left a pinch envious of their 'successes'.

I am broken and screwed up, but I am not that kind of screwed up. That and I am honest about my issues.

New branch off thought. I rant and rave about women not looking for the right men. Maybe I'm screwing up looking through the wrong women. How would I find the right ones?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

You won't just "find the right one" That's not how it works. Treat them all real good. The "right one" will grab hold and never let you go.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's happened to us all in one form or another. But sometimes *$(% happens and who ya gonna call?

[youtube]j2nYqyfDMnQ[/youtube]

Go to the 1m37s mark


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't compare your insides to others outsides......looks can be very deceiving!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Prismseed said:


> Raven12 just described near to the letter what I am seeing around me. I hate it and I want no part of it yet I'm left a pinch envious of their 'successes'.
> 
> I am broken and screwed up, but I am not that kind of screwed up. That and I am honest about my issues.
> 
> New branch off thought. I rant and rave about women not looking for the right men. Maybe I'm screwing up looking through the wrong women. How would I find the right ones?


Your answer can be found Under the Tuscan Sun
[youtube]VRntxh0Y8dw[/youtube]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Sifting through garbage is a silly way of looking for a diamond. Why would you think a diamond would be in the garbage?

I found a beautiful diamond ring while digging flower beds around a nice Edwardian Cottage I was renting. The landlord said I could keep it, he knew nothing of his old relatives losing one.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I said this once before, but if you want a girl, don't focus on finding the girl, focus on yourself. It's great that you're doing the exercise. It's great that you're getting out there... but just make sure your concentration is on yourself. Exercise, pursue your interests, be honest, have fun, and it will happen. 

That being said, it's a different world nowadays, so if you're not looking at things from a modern viewpoint it's not going to work. Girls nowadays don't need a man. Let me repeat that, as some folks are still stuck on this one... girls -Don't- need - a - man. They may want a man, but want is different from need. They go into this whole dating thing voluntarily, and oftentimes just for fun. They don't need someone to pay their bills, don't always want to jump right into babymakin', are confident in their opinions, and want to make sure that the person they wind up with is going to mesh with them on numerous levels. And that's a good thing... 

I can't speak for the whole pre vs post ovulation thing, as normally when I'm with someone new it really doesn't matter what time of the month it is, every day is a good day. Hopefully these personal thoughts haven't leached out into your spoken words, as they could be a huge turnoff for many girls. Not positive, but I've always been taught to not touch that one with a ten foot pole.

Final thoughts: Women can sense desparation. They can also sense anger or frustration. (Guys can too, for that matter). If you're emitting any of these signals (not saying you are, but just if maybe), they'll push away from you. If you do it in a crowd, the whole crowd will push away from you.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

NOT TRUE....NOT TRUE! Many good girls are out there. But to get one...you need to forget about getting one. Work on yourself, work on making yourself happy and complete. Forget about finding someone else to make you happy...never works. Only you can make you happy because only you know what makes you happy.

At a certain point I gave up on women completely. I dedicated myself to my dream of homesteading and self reliance. I achieve it and it changed me. Then one day a girl caught my eye...the more we talked the more I liked her. She was into the same things I was ( surprise, immersing yourself in the stuff that makes you happy and you'll be more likely to meet someone with the same interests ). Well anyway we live together and are getting married in Oct.

Hope it works for you like it did for me, but one thing is that I was willing to live the rest of my life single and would have been perfectly happy thataway. Only now its even better


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Final thought: If you're constantly running into issues where, when talking with a girl, they're talking about how 'men are jerks', you're in the friend zone. That's fine if you want to be the "justfriend", and the two of you can talk to your heart's content. But, if what you want is a girlfriend or relationship, nip it in the bud and move on. Here's the thing tho... if she's interested, she won't be talking about her ex, she'll be talking about ~you~. She'll want to make time with you. She'll want to move close to you. She'll smile at you (not the smile we give when we say thank you at the drive through, but a long prolonged smile). Look for these things...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Some women really like platitudes! I know it sounds stupid, but there you go. next time you reach a dull point in the conversation, nod your head wisely and say "What goes around comes around" "We've got to try our best!" "It is what it is" Or any of a dozen other mindless platitudes. Chances are she'll smile and perk up. On the other hand, if she says "What are you, some kind of moron?" Send her my way. I like a platitude hating woman. Incidentally, I'm making a list of 1001 platitudes for every occasion that will be a free, organic download. Donations will be accepted.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone want some haircare/grooming advice?


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, i can,give how to post pics right side up advice.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Posts like that Prismseed aren't really going to help you find a quality woman! Sometimes it just takes awhile to find a good one many women will tell you the same thng it can take a lot of work and time. Also sometimes we have to look within and understand part of the problem may be us and our expectations.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

takes a while Prismseed.

Stop looking. Be happy by yourself. Dont be bitter. Ignore all the trash, keep looking at the beauty inside of yourself. When you are not needy, then you will see more of a panoramic view.
If you are alone for a while, it's ok.
If you date someone for a while, and it's just a friendship, that's ok.
Stop waiting. Start doing stuff you like, and relax.
It's really hard, but it works.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

(btw, what were you drankin'?)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Omg!!!
Izzat you???


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Not me.... I am much prettier. :lonergr:


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I apologize. I just need a place to blow off steam once in a while. This forum is a great place because limited repercussions and I get intelligent and insightful feedback for my frothing rants. Thanks guys.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> (btw, what were you drankin'?)


Vodka, Whiskey, and Rum


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Vodka, Whiskey, and Rum


Never had that one. What do they call it? :run:

I hope it has some ice so you don't get too dehydrated. :clap:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prismseed said:


> I apologize. I just need a place to blow off steam once in a while. This forum is a great place because limited repercussions and I get intelligent and insightful feedback for my frothing rants. Thanks guys.


We all need to vent at times, and we all need a safe place to vent!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Never had that one. What do they call it?


One drunken fool, among other things.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Holy wow that sounds like the mother of all headaches!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> One drunken fool, among other things.


 
Molten Liver?

I've been sticking to wine mostly with a good beer once a week. 

I sipped on Fireball all afternoon a couple months ago, then switched to Crown and Coke..... I wasn't worth much the next day.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Drink more & it just won't matter......

btw,,,,only drunks like drunks,,,,,nobody else.....


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

people in the current age have simply forgotten the necessity of safety zones when involved in a romantically seasoned friendship.

Up to about 70 years ago the rural safety zones were the house for her and the barn and brood cow at the back end of the near pasture and barn for him. Urban safety zones were the home and women's social group for her and whatever social club or organization he belonged to.

50 years ago safety zones began to include stabled horses for recreational riding and fishing/hunting lodges as even rural areas began to move away from small farms.

During the last 50 years there has been the growth of a dual romantic environment of some continuing to maintain effective safety zones , often to the level of separate homes if financially able on one side and the other side of the romance environment wanting a tight range lacking safety zones, usually either due to financial shortfalls or codependency/personal trust issues of one or both involved in the relationship.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shrek... are you encouraging the "man cave"?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

momof2 said:


> Shrek... are you encouraging the "man cave"?


Man caves are safety zone illusions as they are usually only rooms or basements within the woman's territory.

True safety zones are optimally out of shoulder launched missile range and at the least out of scoped rifle range of each other.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Mines in a sleeper equipped truck in the winter and the hayfields in the summer. With a side trip hunting in western Kansas in Nov.

So far it appears to work we just celebrated 25 years...lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

mickm said:


> Anyone want some haircare/grooming advice?


Uh hun, your picture is making me dizzy, lol. 

Prim, now we know what you are like when you are drunk. When I drink I get happy happy.

In real life you take chances, make mistakes and get messy. At least that is Miss Cyndi's motto. 

Life has a funny way of throwing you are curve ball, it is up to you what you do with that ball. Play with it, throw it back, put it in a safe spot etc. Good luck with that though.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> Posts like that Prismseed aren't really going to help you find a quality woman! Sometimes it just takes awhile to find a good one many women will tell you the same thng it can take a lot of work and time. Also sometimes we have to look within and understand part of the problem may be us and our expectations.


Posts like this make ya want to go Run Forest Run. :walk:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why C, what is wrong with his advice?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why C, what is wrong with his advice?


Sorry my post wasn't to clear. I liked Billys advice but the original post makes ya want to run away pretty quickly, lol.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a beautiful, well-crafted, all encompassing answer to the issues addressed in this thread, and as I was about to finish it up and post it, the power went off. All is lost....

Sometimes the Universe has a little way of saying, "Nope, it really, truly isn't as good as you think it is. Rethink this."

I'm rethinking....

Barb


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nothing like a happy drunk!!!! :run:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Sorry my post wasn't to clear. I liked Billys advice but the original post makes ya want to run away pretty quickly, lol.


I knew what ya meant Sure we all can get frustated sometimes but ya just have to be patient and not get a hateful attitude about it and evenually a good potntial mate will come along and a lot of times it happens when ya not expecting it.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Prism ~ Well there's been bunches of advice and condolences, but what happened that really threw things into a spin? Were you seeing a particular girl and she got cold feet? Or does this relate back to that girl from before that was dating another guy but you kind of liked her? (also, how did you wind up drinking so many types of hard liquor at one sitting?)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you Billy, I knew that you did understand. 

I have posted on here drunk before and the next day I can really tell. My spelling and grammar is even worse then it already is. But at least I am happy happy happy. Going to borrow that line from Duck Dynasty.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Uh hun, your picture is making me dizzy, lol.
> 
> Prim, now we know what you are like when you are drunk. When I drink I get happy happy.
> 
> ...


I dont know how thst happened, but i sm not sny prettier, right side up.

Sorry!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

New situation Warwalk. All in all in seemed nice at first but just not the place for me to pick up my kind of woman.



> (also, how did you wind up drinking so many types of hard liquor at one sitting?)


low carb diet (on which I've dropped 27 pounds), no beers or wines. Liquors are ok, but my body metabolizes them at a ridiculous rate, which has caused me to do some reckless drinking lately. Other than that nice folks going 'here have some!' Good place to drink, not so good a place to look for women.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> New situation Warwalk. All in all in seemed nice at first but just not the place for me to pick up my kind of woman.
> 
> 
> low carb diet (on which I've dropped 27 pounds), no beers or wines. Liquors are ok, but my body metabolizes them at a ridiculous rate, which has caused me to do some reckless drinking lately. Other than that nice folks going 'here have some!' Good place to drink, not so good a place to look for women.


While you can have hard stuff while on low carb, remember that the alcohol will be burnt of first. Before fat.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I have never found drinking conductive to picking quality ladies to take home to Mommy, maybe take home but definitely not to meet Mom...LOl

and never mix alcohols it makes the next day hard to decide which hair of the dog is going to fix the problem.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Lordy I've been there... Going to bed and having to shake my head back and forth to keep the swirling to a minimum, waking up the next morning like death warmed over, spending the whole day with that nasty sweaty feeling. By the time I turned twelve though I realized I needed to straighten out my life and put those wicked ways behind me.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly, what is alcohol conducive too? Poor decidions and hangovers? Legal fees and broken dreams?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well that there is the difference between me and some folks here...I enjoy throwing back a few cold ones. I know when to stop and don't let the booze get the best of me.

I suppose I am lucky because drinking makes me even more easy going and happy than I already am sober!!! =) And I suppose that makes the folks around me lucky as well!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, more than likely. Hope yo were meaning the guys, rather than the ladies, BUT I guess if YOU think so, its all good lol​


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I like a couple of good cold beers at the end of a hot summer (okay it may not always be the end of the day) and a good brandy in the winter is awfully nice.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Last time I mixed drinks I woke up fine, drank some coffee, stayed in my dads chair, had him make me some top ramon, went shopping and drove three hours back to my house here in my own town. I started the evening with a huge margarita made special, a huge black butte porter, a straight shot of tequila, a long island ice tea, then I put lemon in my corona and had to drink that down fast with everyone in the bar cheering me on because it was fuzzing everywhere, then I drank some butter shots or what ever they are called. Yep, that was all in one night. And I didn't wake up with a head ache or get sick or any thing. But I can tell you that when I went to bed I did not move or turn over one tiny little bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

mickm said:


> Honestly, what is alcohol conducive too? Poor decidions and hangovers? Legal fees and broken dreams?


Makes it easier to watch TV, cause you can't get up and turn it off and go to bed. Also, it makes more sense to take a bunch of drugs that will permanently ruin your mind, given you by a toothless bearded hag named "Schizzy" if you're really drunk.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Last time I mixed drinks I woke up fine, drank some coffee, stayed in my dads chair, had him make me some top ramon, went shopping and drove three hours back to my house here in my own town. I started the evening with a huge margarita made special, a huge black butte porter, a straight shot of tequila, a long island ice tea, then I put lemon in my corona and had to drink that down fast with everyone in the bar cheering me on because it was fuzzing everywhere, then I drank some butter shots or what ever they are called. Yep, that was all in one night. And I didn't wake up with a head ache or get sick or any thing. But I can tell you that when I went to bed I did not move or turn over one tiny little bit.


I never mix my drinks. I prefer my bourbon and scotch neat in their own Texas thimbles and my beer in a frosted mug.

I don't care how neatly the bourbon and jaegermeister are sitting in their glasses I will never again let one follow the other regardless who is buying the rounds :yuck:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

mickm said:


> Honestly, what is alcohol conducive too? Poor decidions and hangovers? Legal fees and broken dreams?


If you are in a negative mood alcohol is always bad. Self distructive behavior will always end up having consequences.

If you are in a positive mood, alcohol can be the difference between good and great. 

Never be disfunctional. Don't miss work, don't drink and drive, don't be a mean drunk, don't let alcohol allow bad decisions.

A little wine or a touch of Baileys in your morning coffee can be a good thing. It all depends on your goals.

In the summer I rarely have time for a good buzz. In the winter.... I have a few more. After I have business taken care of.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are of the few who can handle your booze, congrats!

It has ruined more lives then any other drug. It is only legal, because it makes so much money. There is a whole cottage industry based on the legal ramifications of booze. Not to mention sales/taxation/bars etc... A man with a crack pipe is shunned, but budweiser sponsors everything. Both are drugs. That a drug that kills millions each year is legal, and pot which has many more benefits, is illegal, is a travisty.

And no, i dont smoke pot.


Sorry, as a scotch/irish/indian guy, please dont try to convince me booze is ever good. 

If you need a drug to be happy or to relax, i truly pity you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im with ya Mick. I tried wino. It took me way further than I wanted to go and kept me there way longer than I wanted to be, and ill always know how easy it could be to go back.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

mickm said:


> If you are of the few who can handle your booze, congrats!
> 
> It has ruined more lives then any other drug. It is only legal, because it makes so much money. There is a whole cottage industry based on the legal ramifications of booze. Not to mention sales/taxation/bars etc... A man with a crack pipe is shunned, but budweiser sponsors everything. Both are drugs. That a drug that kills millions each year is legal, and pot which has many more benefits, is illegal, is a travisty.
> 
> ...


 
That is so admirable. Wow. Kudos to you and your convictions. It shows what a good standup person you are. :clap:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

P.S. Seems like you are an awesome father and teacher. Congrats.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> That is so admirable. Wow. Kudos to you and your convictions. It shows what a good standup person you are. :clap:


I have to agree with you 100%, you are spot on.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Now your making me blush!

I need a drink! 

No, i see it around here. Folks will cuss meth heads, whole standi.g with a beer in their hands and having had 4 DUIs.

I know from which i speak. Lots of pain caused by booze, nothing good. I did my share, and fortunately never hurt anyone other then myself, and causing my poor mothef to worry. I dread the day i deal with it , with my son.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

mickm said:


> Now your making me blush!
> 
> I need a drink!
> 
> ...


Growing up as a child I got a taste for people who got out of control drinking and it wasn't always a pretty picture. So I understand your reason for not wanting to drink and I could not say enough good about your decision. 

Around here it is hard to find someone who doesn't have a issue with drinking, DUI's and drugs. 
This last weekend I had a friend of mine whom I have known since high school come and confess to me that when she used my bathroom during a dinner party that she went under my bathroom sink and stole my Vicodin. I tried to explain to her that I didn't have any and she was absolutely sure that I did. I am like what the heck you better show me. Sure enough she went into my bathroom and found the tub I had my meds in. Remember I am OCD and have everything under my bathroom counter in tubs according to use, toothpaste stuff, shampoos, conditioners, etc. Well there it was, Vicodin. And I am like who was the doctor and what is the date? Turns out it was when I had a cancer surgery and it was 8 years old? Very scary for me in a real way. I am no longer comfortable with her in my house and it has made me rethink friendships. I guess she is a addict and that is addict behavior, well not allowed in my house.

My point is it is getting harder and harder to find friendships in both male and female that doesn't have a serious issue. You are taking a stand in your not drinking and 100% I support that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread is making me thirsty, and I dont drink like I should. Nope, I have to stay in reality all the time. And when I finally do decide to cut loose, I have a huge hangover accompanied with a huge guilt trip. I got nothing accomplished and the next day is even worst.
Drunks are funny to watch though, it's like watching a really funny comedy/drama/suspence/thriller/and romance all rolled up in one.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I find that there are 2 distinct types of people. There are those that are functional and there are those that are disfunctional.

Functional people can have their alcohol or drug of choice without stealing, driving impaired, losing their job, destroying their relationships, etc.....

Disfunctional people are another story.....

I find that if you have a few drinks the sunsets, the laughter, the fellowships, and the world can be a little smaller when the outside world is so dang ugly.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

We will agree to disagree! we are all different, and can not be easily defined!

I like my sunrises and sunsets just fine!


----------

